# Firmware build v9.0 2018.40.0 45f3c18 (10/16/2018)



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Latest patch observed on TeslaFi.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

@SoFlaModel3 I started this thread but feel free to take over, I think moderators usually pin these right?


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Can you confirm this is for a Model 3?


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

FF35 said:


> Can you confirm this is for a Model 3?


Currently S, only.


----------



## Chris350 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hell,,,, I haven't even gotten 39.XXX yet!


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Chris350 said:


> Hell,,,, I haven't even gotten 39.XXX yet!


That's because they stopped sending it out due to problems.  Hopefully this new version fixes them.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

babula said:


> @SoFlaModel3 I started this thread but feel free to take over, I think moderators usually pin these right?


No need to take over, but we usually hold for a confirmed Model 3 install as some versions never touch the Model 3.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> No need to take over, but we usually hold for a confirmed Model 3 install as some versions never touch the Model 3.


Yeah great point, this has only touched S 75D currently but I'm hoping we get it as well.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Up to 27 installs of version 40...still no 3's.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

73 so far today, 97 total to date. All S and X of different flavors for now.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Someone in another thread with a M3 reported that they received this patch.

I guess they are not on TeslaFi because I've been tracking it like a hawk and have not seen any M3s there at all so far...


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

babula said:


> Someone in another thread with a M3 reported that they received this patch.
> I guess they are not on TeslaFi because I've been tracking it like a hawk and have not seen any M3s there at all so far...


They said it was 40.1, which would be a different firmware build from this one (40.0). But yeah, TeslaFi has not yet reported any Model 3s with 40.anything yet. Perhaps that will change by tomorrow morning?


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> They said it was 40.1, which would be a different firmware build from this one (40.0). But yeah, TeslaFi has not yet reported any Model 3s with 40.anything yet. Perhaps that will change by tomorrow morning?


Must have missed that part.

I really hope something comes out soon, I've been patiently waiting for two weeks while watching a bunch of other people get it. About to go on a long trip this weekend and I would love to have some new AP features to test out.


----------

